# Hello From The Ol' East End Of London



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 8, 2008)

_*Just Wanted To Say A Great Big Hello To  All My Fellow Mac Lovers. I'm Sooooooo Glad I Found This Site, Coz Now I Know I Aint The Only Obsessive,compulsive Mac Addict Out There!*_


----------



## trammie (Aug 8, 2008)

lol Exactly what I thought when I joined! Welcome and enjoy!!!! =)


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.  Which part of East London?  I am near Hackney.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Welcome.  Which part of East London?  I am near Hackney._

 
i'm near stratford


----------



## florabundance (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra~!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome my fellow Londoner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & prepare to spend more on make up than you ever have !


----------

